# All this Bahia hate... time to show the people how a Bahia lawn can look!



## psalyers (May 22, 2019)

It's no secret that 90% of the lawn care nut population dislikes Bahia, whether it be a weed to some or just an annoying grass type to others. But here I am, going against the grain, and making my (Bahia) lawn as beautiful and luscious as can be.

Check it out!


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

:thumbup: Looks good. I haven't seen any well kept bahia lawns here. Can we convince you to level it, reel mow it, and hit it with pgr? Lol I kid... But seriously.


----------



## psalyers (May 22, 2019)

FlaDave said:


> :thumbup: Looks good. I haven't seen any well kept bahia lawns here. Can we convince you to level it, reel mow it, and hit it with pgr? Lol I kid... But seriously.


It's funny... I had a crazy thought similar to that. I wondered how well the Bahia would handle it. Maybe I'll try it in a very small section of the lawn one day.


----------



## brett2k07 (May 13, 2019)

Props to you sir. We had Bahia in our backyard (which turned out to be a builder error and against HOA regulations). It looked good for about a year and then the weeds creeped in. From what I understood most weed killers would have killed off Bahia so the ones we tried weren't very effective and the yard just went to hell. After about three years I ended up hiring some guys to come in and remove it all and I replaced it with St. Augustine so that we were compliant with HOA regs. I do not miss that Bahia.


----------

